# R L T - 17



## ESL

This is not a review in any true sense of the word, but it will have to do for now, as I don't have a camera to hand. Even if I did, I'm not sure I could photograph it and adequately show the true natue of this watch. I hope many people who get one, like I have, will have their say and please, take some good photo's.

Box arrived.

Unpacked.

Plain white box with gold piping, just like the RLT Diver

Inside, watch box, just like the RLT Diver

But this time, dark brown with gold trim - very classy.

Anticipation builds...deep breath...

Open the box...

Resounding thud, as jaw hits desk!!!

Well, mine is now on my wrist.

Roy - it has been said sooo many times before. That when a watch has been received, it is sooo much better than your photo.

But this is Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than your photo. Don't take it to heart mate, but I can promise everyone thinking about buying an RLT17, that it really is abso-bloody-lutely fabulous. I want to praise the fact that Roy is a much, much better watch maker than a photographer. ( Sorry Roy, but it's true )

I saw a Zenith Chronometer in a Watches of Switzerland last week, you know the one? Antique silver looking dial, similar Arabic numerals to the 17?

Well, in my opinion, the Finish on the 17 is easily the equal of the Zenith.

Buy one, whatever you do - divorce the 710, sell the cat, get rid of the car - you won't need it, just get one before they are gone. IT'S THAT GOOD.

And please, will someone with better photography skill than me, get a decent set of pictures up here - quick!









Well worth waiting for Roy, well worth it indeed.


----------



## jasonm

Nice one George









Ive got to wait 17 days for mine


----------



## ESL

Worth waiting for Jase. Just wait till you get yer eyes on that dial.


----------



## Stan

Glad you like it George, the dial is stunning.







IMO of course.


----------



## jasonm

The mrses surprised me this morning when I said 'Only a week till payday, cant wait to order my new Roy watch' 'Oh' she says 'I thought you had already done that'

'Why dont you go and do it now?'

Needless to say I was off like a shot ...Now the waiting till Tuesday...


















Bless her....


----------



## odklizec

Haha! My new toy just arrived!







The watch look even better than on all photos. Engraving is perfect and I now fully understand why Roy couldn't take a better photo of this detail...it's soo tiny, but nice! Obtaining a better photo of engraving would require a good camera with proper macro lens







Maybe it would look better if the engraved lines were painted, but who knows?







The only thing I'm missing on this watch is "RLT" logo on the crown..it's so empty... Maybe on a next RLT?
















Thank you Roy, you did a perfect job! Now I have my own "Club Master-like" RLT


----------



## jasonm

You beat me to the post by 10mins









I got mine just now too!!! 03/30

Its fanbloodytastic!!

The detail is excellent, the dial printing /lume is sooo nice, I got a lupe in my 'package' as well and even that close its perfect!!

I love it ( so does Alyson







)

I will post a more detailed 'review' later....









To quote George..



> But this is Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than your photo. Don't take it to heart mate, but I can promise everyone thinking about buying an RLT17, that it really is abso-bloody-lutely fabulous. I want to praise the fact that Roy is a much, much better watch maker than a photographer. ( Sorry Roy, but it's true )


----------



## Roy

Glad they both arrived ok,


----------



## ESL

Two more 17's hit the streets running...

I just wish I had time to attempt some photographs of it, it's just so busy at the moment - even the weekends.









I would love to see some different strap/bracelet shots, as I'm looking out for a "change" strap or bracelet and I just can't visualise what will look good on it yet.


----------



## jasonm

> I would love to see some different strap/bracelet shots


Im working on it George









Dont you just love drilled lugs, makes it so much easier


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I WILL be getting one ASAP!, just got to be patient









As usual will be looking for a non leather strap to go with it,not sure what yet







any suggestions


----------



## jasonm

> any suggestions


Brushed mesh?


----------



## jasonm

Not a great pic...









but I still love it, On the old favorite Ostrich strap.










PG kindly 'tweaked' the image for better contrast..Thanks Paul


----------



## jasonm

Another ....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> any suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Brushed mesh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Nice idea Jason but I saw a Club Master on one once didn`t suit it for some reason IMO







its a constant problem I have every time I get a new watch









Kewl photo`s BTW







looks great on brown







I wish someone would make either a brown version of the HDN or a brown smooth rubber strap


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> I got mine just now too!!! 03/30




←
​
Take care of Number 3 Jase







rlt's 4 and 69 #3 are thinking of you









btw I've sent you an email.


----------



## jasonm

Ahh Ive got 'your' number









I tell you what, if you do afford one in the future you can have mine if you like for another number, I'll try to keep it nice and clean









Thanks for the email btw, It looks much better...


----------



## pg tips

No Jase you keep it, I hope to start selling some off to get my own but time is against me I fear, too much going on in my life at the moment!


----------



## odklizec

OK guys, here are some pictures of my new rlt17







Doh! I really need a better camera to be able to take serious macros


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Very cool photos







well done


----------



## abraxas

odklizec said:


> .............................
> 
> Thank you Roy, you did a perfect job! Now I have my own "Club Master-like" RLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It's called Clubmaster.











jasonm said:


> Not a great pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I still love it, On the old favorite Ostrich strap.
> 
> ...................................


I really love this picture. I cannot decide how â€˜greyâ€™ is the grey of the dial. The original O&W, which I have only seen 2 pictures of, looked much greyer that the RLT17 in all the pictures apart from your first pic ... on which it really looks grey.

The ostrich strap makes it really photogenic but I would want something slightly more sombre and having given it some thought ... I wonder if Roy could make me a brown flieger without the holes ... that would be the appropriate strap for the period (see below).

I have been doing some research on the dial (and hands) and it goes back to the very first â€˜wristletsâ€™ as they were known and also to the â€˜trenchâ€™ watches.

Obviously itâ€™s a modern rendition but if I had to give a date I would say 1917-18.











odklizec said:


> OK guys, here are some pictures of my new rlt17 .......................


Your second picture is absolutely haunting. I love it.









john


----------



## Stan

Abraxas/ John I couldn't have put it better.









Stunning watch a moving photographs, Pavel.


----------



## abraxas

abraxas said:


> odklizec said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............................
> 
> Thank you Roy, you did a perfect job! Now I have my own "Club Master-like" RLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Clubmaster.
Click to expand...

I was wrong ... it's called 'Club Master'
















john


----------



## Stan

No big deal for a person such as me John.









This is RTL after all.


----------



## abraxas

Stan said:


> No big deal for a person such as me John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is RTL after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You mean RLT.









john


----------



## Stan

I know, I never said I could type.









Even when I typed it and lied.









I could be mentaly damaged, like that was ever in doubt.


----------



## jasonm

Pavel, love those photos









John, I cant wait for you to get yours, I just know your going to love it...









Im going to play around with a lot of straps, Ive a tan Croc coming and then maybe Lizard









Stan isnt RTL a dodgy German satalite station


----------



## pg tips

I can't see your pics Pavel


----------



## Roy

Great Pictures

For some reason Village photo's is not linkingcorrectly. If you cannot see the pics then try these links :

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-11/882168/IMG_7355.jpg

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-11/882168/IMG_7351.jpg

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-11/882168/IMG_7359.jpg

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-11/882168/IMG_7342.jpg


----------



## odklizec

That's strange indeed. I can see the images at home, but not at work. But I'm sure, the images from Village photo's worked fine in the past? Maybe I should find another free photo hosting service









Hehe..it's probably because of this...

*"The owner of this file has exceeded their daily usage limit."*


----------



## Roy

If you email me the pics Pavel, I'll host them.


----------



## Griff

I switched to Photobucket exactly because of this kind of crap service

Might be better if they renamed themselves Village Idiots


----------



## odklizec

OK, switched to xs.to Do you see them now?


----------



## Roy

I can see them and they are stunning.


----------



## chrisb

Roy said:


> I can see them and they are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Same here


----------



## Griff

Bleedin 'ell...............where's the phone!!!


----------



## Griff

No 6 now ordered!!


----------



## AlexR

Lovely pics.Superb looking watch Roy


----------



## jasonm

Ive got the best hosting service...

Its called Roys gallery hosting
















Ill say it again, that middle 'dark' photo is


----------



## odklizec

Thanks guys for your comments. RLT17 is just a very nice and photo-friendly watch







Personally, I feel these images are poor, because of my simple camera (just a P&S ixus 400..I really need D70 or 350D







) and a low light. BTW, the dark image was shot with flashlight..


----------



## pg tips

yep I see them now









loverly!


----------



## ESL

Finally got the time to get the camera out:

On a military theme;










Dial;










Dial Detail;


----------



## ESL

Some more shots:

Amatuerish??? I think not. Just look at the detail in the "R" of RLT










Nice movement;










And, the obligatory wrist shot for Just about every Friday for the next few weeks


















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Griff




----------



## Roy

Some fantastic pictures posted today, thank you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BL**DY FANTASTIC PHOTOS!!







Must be patient, Must wait


----------



## Griff

Mine has gained 2 s in 3 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griff

superb hair spring


----------



## Guest

Griff said:


> superb hair spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


What's superb about it Griff?

Is it a Breguet overcoil?


----------



## Roy

neil said:


> Is it a Breguet overcoil?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


No it is not Neil, I can post some pictures of a Breguet though if you wish to see the difference. Although there is nothing much to see except for a couple more bends in the spring.


----------



## Guest

Roy said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Breguet overcoil?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not Neil, I can post some pictures of a Breguet though if you wish to see the difference. Although there is nothing much to see except for a couple more bends in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Thanks Roy but not needed, after posting my query I actually went through some watch books and found a pic and some details about Breguet and his efforts to achieve isochronous oscillation with his balance spring in 1792.

Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Griff

neil said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> superb hair spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> What's superb about it Griff?
> 
> Is it a Breguet overcoil?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Just thought the large hairspring looked great in this movement, with more of it to see oscillating away, and bigger than most wristwatches.

A superb movement all round..................don't you agree Neil


----------



## abraxas

I like the way the blue screws form one arch and the red jewels another lower, and tighter arch







. Iâ€™ll get my coat ...

You can see the two arches better, in this photo:










john


----------



## jasonm

I haddnt noticed that before John but your right







Well noticed..

Have you got yours yet?


----------



## Guest

Griff said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> superb hair spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> What's superb about it Griff?
> 
> Is it a Breguet overcoil?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just thought the large hairspring looked great in this movement, with more of it to see oscillating away, and bigger than most wristwatches.
> 
> A superb movement all round..................don't you agree Neil
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I dislike display backs generally but if you have one it must have a nicely finished movement which Roys Unitas has.


----------



## pg tips

I disagree in this age of plactic and batteries it's fantastic just to look at the hair spring and balance rocking away, regardless of how pretty the movement looks, IMHO.

I'm asuming that 30/30 is yours john as I can't recall seeing another pic. What do you think to it?


----------



## jasonm

Ive seen a picture on another forum of a veiw back for a Vostok Amphibia









Im sure the 'view' would make Neils toes curl









Not me though Im allways facinated

I agree with you Paul, 99% of people have never seen the internals of a mech watch and are usually allways interested to see it,

BTW Paul 30/30 is Pavels


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I do like some watches with display backs but feel sometimes it can look odd.

For example Zeno as we know makes big watches and having a tiny window on the back of a 47 or 55mm watch showing the automatic movement just looks plain silly IMHO.

Love the look of a 6497 or 98 mind you regardless if decorated or not


----------



## pg tips

Well jase came round for a cuppa this afternoon and just happened to have his 17 on!

What can I say, in the steel it is a fantastic watch, the dial is just superb, just as good as my RLT4 IMO.

The engraving looks superb as well how the hell you can engrave such script so small is a wonder.

Here's a snap of the two stable mates.


----------



## abraxas

No, no, no. The 30/30 is â€˜odklizecâ€™sâ€™ although I think I know him as â€˜Pavelâ€™ on the other side. Mine will be 07/30* and I wonâ€™t be having it until the end of the month. Iâ€™ve had a couple of straps especially made for it (by Roy) based on the plain fliegers without the screws.

I am not that concerned with the time delay as I am writing a review and probably get a picture painted of the watch (by Born), as I donâ€™t have a camera. In the meantime I am enjoying all your pictures. I really am. Great photos guys.

john

* I wonder if there will be a 13/30 and who would want it?


----------



## Stan

pg tips said:


> Well jase came round for a cuppa this afternoon and just happened to have his 17 on!
> 
> What can I say, in the steel it is a fantastic watch, the dial is just superb, just as good as my RLT4 IMO.
> 
> The engraving looks superb as well how the hell you can engrave such script so small is a wonder.
> 
> Here's a snap of the two stable mates.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I've said it a few times but I must agree PG the dial is a class act, absolutely stunning.









Shame about the engraving.









On my cat's collar.
















Sorry.


----------



## Griff

The dial is indeed a class act Stan


----------



## pg tips

I can't agree more on that dial,

Makes you wonder what else he has planned doesn't it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> I can't agree more on that dial,
> 
> Makes you wonder what else he has planned doesn't it?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Two one _Please!_


----------



## Stan

A two tone dial would be most welcome.









I love this one, shame it's not mine.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Two Tone is what I was trying to say Stan, Copper and Cream would be great ( or even the reverse of this photo) but almost any combination would do.


----------



## abraxas

Griff said:


> The dial is indeed a class act Stan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............................


I can see 'the shine on the lume' in that pic. Fantastic pic.

john


----------



## Another_Dom

I recently ordered a MIR Ltd Edition Fortis from the US. Unfortunately Parcelforce managed to lose it somewhere between Customs and the depot. Cue sulking while I am waiting on the US Postal Service to confirm it has been lost and pay off the insurance, so the seller can reimburse me. I figured another look around the RLT site would cheer me up, and sure enough the RLT 17 catches my eye. A quick read of the various comments on this board, a phone call to Roy and ...

RLT 17 Nr 18/30 should be here on Friday. A bit behind the curve I know, but can't wait. As ever, I couldn't decide between straps - I ended up going with the brown.

How long 'till Friday?


----------



## Another_Dom

RLT 17 arrived this morning - awesome watch, went straight on the wrist and will probably stay there for some time!

The brown strap, described by Roy as "a nice brown" compliments the watch perfectly. Incidentally, his verdict on the watch was "they're nice watches". Is he always this modest?

Thanks very much to Roy and to all those who provided such excellent photos and reviews.

Cheers,

Dom.


----------



## Roy

Thank you Dom, glad you like it.


----------



## Nalu

Fantastic watch, Roy! After seeing it in the flesh, I'm not so sure I'll polish the case now. I should have known you'd do the right thing from the start.









I immediately put it to use, timing my general surgeons on an emergency appendectomy







The RLT 17 in 'combat':


----------



## Stan

Now that's what I call "cool" under fire.









How's the patient Colin?


----------



## Nalu

Well, I don't know much about the squishy stuff in the abdomen, but his appendix didn't look too bad to me. However, when he woke up he immediately reported that he felt much better and is now (2 days later) happy as Larry. Another victory for the good guys!

In a side note I'll boast a bit: in two tours in Iraq, the 126th Fwd Surg Tm is batting 1.000. That is: if you get to us alive, you will leave us the same and we'll get you to the next hospital in good order. I wish I knew more, but the fog of battle takes over and we only rarely can track folks past the next echelon of care.

That's 60 wins in a row! Let's see the other Colin Miller match that


----------



## JoT

Nalu said:


> In a side note I'll boast a bit: in two tours in Iraq, the 126th Fwd Surg Tm is batting 1.000. That is: if you get to us alive, you will leave us the same and we'll get you to the next hospital in good order.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Well done Colin


----------



## abraxas

You might wish to see Born's rendition of the RLT17 which will form part of a frontispiece that I am working on.

It's called "The time is now", the year is 1919 ... and it represents the acceptance of the wristwatch in civilian life. For those who will be seeing the painting and want to know more about the watch (in the picture) ... I am preparing a review and also getting some neat pictures done of it. More news as it comes in.










john


----------



## mach 0.0013137

abraxas said:


> You might wish to see Born's rendition of the RLT17 which will form part of a frontispiece that I am working on.
> 
> It's called "The time is now", the year is 1919 ... and it represents the acceptance of the wristwatch in civilian life. For those who will be seeing the painting and want to know more about the watch (in the picture) ... I am preparing a review and also getting some neat pictures done of it. More news as it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


_Very_ cool John









Love it


----------



## abraxas

"The reason behind this dialâ€™s existence is the lume."

This beautiful lume shot of the RLT17 ... just taken by Mr 'pgtips'.

john


----------



## jasonm

That is great!









Is he doing a 19.19 shot?


----------



## abraxas

jasonm said:


> That is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he doing a 19.19 shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Don't know. I didn't ask him. Perhaps he is checking the forum. He's done lots of pics, for me, with the green Nato but I am saving them for the review.









john


----------



## Stan

Cracking lume shot.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> Cracking lume shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










Did I mention what a truely superb watch I think the `17` is
















Caroline even commented how nice she thought it looked


----------



## Griff

Talking of lume.....................If Einstein rode his bike at the speed of light and switched on the lamp, would it come on?


----------



## ESL

Griff said:


> Talking of lume.....................If Einstein rode his bike at the speed of light and switched on the lamp, would it come on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## abraxas

Griff said:


> Talking of lume.....................If Einstein rode his bike at the speed of light and switched on the lamp, would it come on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Time dilation occurs when two observers, each travelling at the speed of light, move towards each other.

john


----------



## abraxas

Is it me or does the new AR Mega Boogie has traces of RLT17 in itâ€™s genes?

Nice to see the name ARSA resurfacing. It should have been put on the dial too.

john


----------



## gravedodger

Einsteins bicycle lamp would light up but it would be no good to him









But ..... If I jumped into my 'faster than light' spaceship could I run to the rear window and see me following





















................


----------



## Stan

It just went dark.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Last time I got envolved in a conversation like this I got well and truely put in my place so


----------



## mach 0.0013137

abraxas said:


> Is it me or does the new AR Mega Boogie has traces of RLT17 in itâ€™s genes?
> 
> Nice to see the name ARSA resurfacing. It should have been put on the dial too.
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Nice John but I prefer the `17`









I bet the AR costs a lot more as well


----------



## ESL

Light always travels at the speed of light relative to each person observing it. So to Einstein, the light from the torch would be travelling at the speed of light and would appear perfectly normal. To any other another observer, the light would also appear to be travelling at the speed of light and equally normal.

This is the problem - common sense would seem to dictate that if a light source was itself travelling at the speed of light and then itself radiated light, then light emnating in the direction of travel should (by common sense rules) appear to be travelling at twice the speed of light. But this cannot be possible as the speed of light is accepted as an absolute constant - in a vacuum, light ALWAYS travels at the same speed, regardless of how it is measured.

The answer - I don't have one. (I have not got a clue - please see below







) The accepted theory is that because the speed of light is an absolute constant, the failure is not one of theory, but is in fact that common sense cannot be used to predict what happens. Common sense if fact, fails.

Getting back onto watches for a tick (for a tick














) I quite like that AR by the way, very clean design.


----------



## abraxas

ESL said:


> ........................
> 
> Getting back onto watches for a tick (for a tick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I quite like that AR by the way, very clean design.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


What is ironic is that the ETA 6497/98 in the AR was originally designed by ARSA and used in various sizes for years often designated as Unitas before it was sold-off and now has to be bought back by whoever is using the AR name.

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137

abraxas said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........................
> 
> Getting back onto watches for a tick (for a tickÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I quite like that AR by the way, very clean design.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> What is ironic is that the ETA 6497/98 in the AR was originally designed by ARSA and used in various sizes for years often designated as Unitas before it was sold-off and now has to be bought back by whoever is using the AR name.
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Any Idea when the movement was first produced?


----------



## abraxas

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ...................
> 
> Any Idea when the movement was first produced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I donâ€™t have a definitive date yet ... the earliest I have seen were in WWII German DHs ... so letâ€™s call it middle â€˜30s for now.

Hereâ€™s one (the watch itself is 35mm):

http://www.sfu.ca/~mmh/dhArsa10.jpg

I know that ARSA were prolific pocket watch manufacturers and I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if thatâ€™s where the roots are.

Balmer do an automatic version. Check them out, you will be astonished (especially at the price).

john


----------



## ESL

I think the Unitas 6497/8 movements were originally designed in the 1950's. from some web history I was able to find:



> In 1898, Auguste Reymond established his watch company, Manufacture Auguste Reymond in the small town of Tramelan in the center of the Jura Mountain region of Switzerland. He also began to manufacture movement blanks, or ebauches, in 1906. Reymond later gave the name of these ebauches UNITAS, after the UNITAS Watch Company he acquired in 1926.
> 
> In the early 1930s, the IncablocÂ® movement shock absorber was developed, and it revolutionized movement durability and maintaining accuracy. It was adopted by virtually all Swiss movement manufacturers. It has been refined over the decades since and is the premier method of protecting Swiss watches from severe shock. UNITAS incorporated the IncablocÂ® system in their movements. Among them is the UNITAS 6497 and 6498 pocketwatch movements designed in the 1950s. The 6497 and 6498 calibers became regarded as among the best pocketwatch movements ever designed for their ruggedness and accuracy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks Guys most interesting









I`ve got a real fondness for the 6497/8, so far I have three watches using it; the RLT-17, a Zeno Beobachtungsuhr and a Glycine Incusore
















Its quite likely I`ll get more in the future









An automatic version John







I`m not sure I like the sound of that


----------



## JoT

I hope to find out what all the fuss is about on Tuesday


----------



## Nalu

Stocking up for a journey, John?









What's the delta since the last cull? Every time you think you're out, _we pull you back in_...


----------



## JoT

Nalu said:


> Stocking up for a journey, John?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the delta since the last cull? Every time you think you're out, _we pull you back in_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










M6 out .... RLT17 in .... balance maintained


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> I hope to find out what all the fuss is about on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I doubt you`ll regret it


----------



## dapper

JoT said:


> I hope to find out what all the fuss is about on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I, too, have only recently joined the 17 fraternity. I'm glad I took the diminishing opportunity - there can't be many left now. The reason for all the fuss becomes clear once it's in your hand (& on your wrist, of course)


----------



## JonW

Abraxas asked a while back if there would be a 13/30... and yes there was. FrankieKnuckles was the lucky chap to take that one and then flipped it to me at the tail end of last week. Lovely bit of kit I have to say.









I keep staring into the back as it so damn beautiful... the pics on this thread are great but the old addage is true and it looks even better in real life. I actually love an aspect of this watch that no one has mentioned and that is the very mechanical solid tick it makes. Ive had a few manual watches and most seem a bit tinny on the tick but this one seem to have a slightly bassier tone, more like flicking a metal toggle light switch on and off...









I dont think there are very many new ones of these left now, so if you want one youd better be quick, if you love a classy watch both front and back then this is the one for you. I actually prefer the back but im a bit strange!





















Im sure these movts were destined for some top drawer manufacturer beafore Roy snaffled them and weve been the lucky benificaries!


----------



## Nalu

I was wearing my 17 last night and cruising the forums - all of them just about! I was over at TZ-UK, MWR, The Abyss, UDWF and others, looking at divers and expensive watches. It got me to thinking about the 17.

I don't hear James Bond music when I wear it; I don't feel like Richard Branson or Donald Trump; I don't get or expect comments on it; I don't feel manly or bold wearing it; it can't be used as a weapon in a dustup; I've seen vintage beauties it resembles - but the 17 bests them.

I just like it. It's a good, no-nonsense watch that is easy to read, sounds nice, looks nice, keeps good time and has a big enough crown that I don't rip my skin off trying to wind it or re-engage threads. It's one of the best watches I own and I'll leave it before it leaves me. Thanks Roy


----------



## JoT

RLT 17 dressed up with a crocodile band









The photographs on Roy's site don't do it justice IMO.

There's not a lot I can add that hasn't been said already in the abvove posts.

Here's mine


----------



## jasonm

Great combo John









Havent tried mine on black yet...Looks good


----------



## JoT

jasonm said:


> Great combo John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent tried mine on black yet...Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It's not black Jase









Doesnt really show that well on the photo but it is actually a very dark brown


----------



## jasonm

My eyes are dim I cannot see...

My knees are knackered......


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> My eyes are dim I cannot see...
> 
> My knees are knackered......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I thought it was Paul`s 40th Birthday last Sunday not yours


----------



## pg tips

He's only a few days off being half way to 3 score years and 10!


----------



## jasonm




----------



## Stan

pg tips said:


> He's only a few days off being half way to 3 score years and 10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


He's 70?


----------



## jasonm

Stan said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's only a few days off being half way to 3 score years and 10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> He's 70?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Feels like it with you senile lot sometimes


----------



## Stan

jasonm said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's only a few days off being half way to 3 score years and 10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> He's 70?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feels like it with you senile lot sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Don't _you_ start, I have enough to put up with from Mac!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Did some _ancient, antique, primeval, prehistoric, primordial, antiquated, superannuated, time-worn, archaic, outmoded, atavistic, senile, doddering, decripit_ person mention my name?









With thanks to _The Oxford Paperback Thesaurus_


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Did some _ancient, antique, primeval, prehistoric, primordial, antiquated, superannuated, time-worn, archaic, outmoded, atavistic, senile, doddering, decripit_ person mention my name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With thanks to _The Oxford Paperback Thesaurus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


No, I did.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I ve just checked my _`The meaning of Common Forenames`_ first published in 1948 and those are the words used to describe the meaning of the name*`Stanley`*























You believe me don`t you


----------



## Stan

Yes, of course I do junior.









Now go and search for a watch under your blanket like a good retail customer.









You young pups, it's a good job we've had fortified bread since before I was a lad.









I blame Thatcher for taking away your school milk and will to live.









Though.............. it may not have worked on the older (no idea what a PDA is) types.
















We had Spam ( the pink kind that you eat), PEK pork ( lots of geletine), Spangles (and that thick Nestle's "cream" on our tinned peaches) and the *Eagle*.

No one who read the the *Eagle* could be old or demented.









Heros the Spartan was was an arse breaking, honourable man of his time.

Time for an *Eagle* chill.









The *Eagle* taught us how to be men. IMVhO.


----------



## Stan

By the way, the RLT17 is a bosting, face slapping watch that Dan Dare would have been immensely proud of, I'm sure.









Well done JoT (John) on getting one, I'm insanely jealous but I would never let it show.









Wear it with great pride and in good health for one hundred years, at least.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> Yes, of course I do junior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go and search for a watch under your blanket like a good retail customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You young pups, it's a good job we've had fortified bread since before I was a lad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Thatcher for taking away your school milk and will to live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though.............. it may not have worked on the older (no idea what a PDA is) types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had Spam ( the pink kind that you eat), PEK pork ( lots of geletine), Spangles (and that thick Nestle's "cream" on our tinned peaches) and the *Eagle*.
> 
> No one who read the the *Eagle* could be old or demented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heros the Spartan was was an arse breaking, honourable man of his time.
> 
> Time for an *Eagle* chill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Eagle* taught us how to be men. IMVhO.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





Stan said:


> By the way, the RLT17 is a bosting, face slapping watch that Dan Dare would have been immensely proud of, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done JoT (John) on getting one, I'm insanely jealous but I would never let it show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear it with great pride and in good health for one hundred years, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I remember Spangles, got 5 packets (amongst other things) for my 5th Birthday in `59, I also read the Eagle and you`re right Dan Dare would have been proud to wear one









The Mekon would have trembled before its mighty tick









BTW please never again mention that vile inhuman `Thing`






























She/it made the Mekon look like a school yard bully


----------



## Griff

The green Spangles were the best


----------



## JonW

No wonder Spangles made a man of you... they were fekkin horrid! I think the black ones were made of spare road tar or something...







sorry if people liked em but I never did, Id much rather they made my share of the spare road tar into blackjacks...


----------



## Nalu

Stan said:


> I blame Thatcher for taking away your school milk and will to live.


I blame the French











Stan said:


> The *Eagle* taught us how to be men. IMVhO.


No idea what/who the Eagle is, but I'll assign credit to my da and an evil, jack-booted, cross-continent-tabbing, harder-n-woodpecker lips drill. And not just one of 'em - there's a whole series!


----------



## Griff

Actually preferred Maynards original wine gums..........so there!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> Actually preferred Maynards original wine gums..........so there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Maynards Original Wine Gums _mmmmmmmmmmm_









Haven`t had any since becoming a veggie


----------



## Griff

Ah yes...........gelatine.........reminds me of the following:-

A well known Blaster, i.e., demolition man, was at an old factory to blow up a redundant chimney.

While drilling holes at the base of the chimney, so as to place his charges, a bloody great wagon reverses up to the side of him, in the yard, and elevates its back end, and then drops its contents in a huge glob like, sliding slush.

The 'orrible slushing glob hits the yard and back wall, right next to where Blaster was at work.

HEY!.......he shouted......what the bloody 'ell is that 'orrible lot there!!

He looked at the steaming, slimy glob, which was a mixture of pigs heads, horses hooves, ears, snouts, eyeballs, pigs nudgers, testicles, entrails, and a right stinking mess of wet, slimy, greasy, "nobody wants bits".

Blaster, on standing up to view this hideous glob, says..........."What the bloody 'ells that lot............what bloody game on.........what the 'ell do yer think you're playin' at!!!?"

The driver, about to answer with a look of twisted pleasure on his face, is passed by the factory Manager, who says to Blaster..............Tharrtt, Mr Blaster, is what we make jellies out of.

Jellies, says Blaster, jellies.........you make jellies out of that lot!!?

Why......but of course........retorts the Manager, with a strong tone of pride in his voice.

Well.........I'll tell yer what, says Blaster............That's the bloody last time I'll be attending any kids parties!!!!


----------



## Stan

Black Spangles were the ones you gave to your mates.
















Colin,

The Eagle was a boys comic, a bit of an institution in the UK with us "older" boys.


----------



## Nalu

Thanks Stan.

We had "Boy's Life" here, which was more of a periodical. Like FHM for 8 year olds. I read it once and it seemed gay (in the American sense), so I went back to Captain America, Spider-Man and Scientific American


----------



## Stan

Colin,

Here's a link to a site about the Eagle, focusing on Dan Dare, a true British hero.









http://www.eaglecomic.com/

I used to love American comics but they were much more expensive than the Eagle (1s 6d as opposed to 6d). I used to love Christmas because that was when my aunt in the States sent me Monogram, Revelle or Aurora aircraft kits. Not that there was much wrong with Airfix and Frog (UK kit makers).









Judging by the prices some sell for these days I must have thrown a fortune away when I "grew up".


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan you might want to use this photo when the forum gets threatened by alien invaders


----------



## Stan

Mac,

That's Dan holding the "ingnore-the-********" gun.









That's the best way to deal with those aliens wishing to do harm to RLT.









Dan Dare wore a Smiths Empire (two toned dial) watch, but borrowed a mates Hamilton Regulus when he lost the Smiths whilst on a mission.









*WORD!*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ah of course the most Deadly, Fiendishly Unpleasent _" Ignore-The-Wankers "_ gun, you are yet again correct the most suitable weapon for all such foul creatures
















Actually I wasn`t thinking of anyone in particular just inspired (?) by the hype re "The War Of The Worlds"


----------



## Stan

As long as it wasn't the boring and inspired by astrolopithicus africanus, "War of the Forums" Mac.









Been there, had the T-shirt, got bored to the point of suicide, realised that life is too short, and some people have nothing else to get up on and should seek counciling.









Sod it, let's use Dan's gun instead.









How *big* is your watch today, world?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> As long as it wasn't the boring and inspired by astrolopithicus africanus, "War of the Forums" Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, had the T-shirt, got bored to the point of suicide, realised that life is too short, and some people have nothing else to get up on and should seek counciling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sod it, let's use Dan's gun instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How *big* is your watch today, world?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Good night Stanley sleep well






























Almost forgot, in an effort to try and drag this thread back on track I would just like to say that the RLT-17 is a stonking good watch


----------



## Stan

G'night Mac, take it easy.


----------



## Xantiagib

Look familiar?

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...ndpost&p=105927

I think the RLT17 is a much better improvement though


----------



## redmonaco

Griff said:


> superb hair spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I know I shouldn't ask this but what does MOUV stand for?


----------



## pg tips

Movement, the UT is for Unitas ie it's a Unitas cal. 6497 movement


----------



## redmonaco

pg tips said:


> Movement, the UT is for Unitas ie it's a Unitas cal. 6497 movement
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Well, I thought it must, but I couldn't (still can't) see why it's not MOVT as oppossed to MOUV?


----------



## pg tips

Because movement is spelt with a u in French. mouvement


----------



## redmonaco

pg tips said:


> Because movement is spelt with a u in French. mouvement
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Well, I'm suprised no one has pointed out their mistake to them yet...









ps. thanks for the info


----------



## dapper

redmonaco said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because movement is spelt with a u in French.Â mouvement
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm suprised no one has pointed out their mistake to them yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I wonder why that bit is in French when all the other text is English


----------



## redmonaco

dapper said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because movement is spelt with a u in French.Â mouvement
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm suprised no one has pointed out their mistake to them yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why that bit is in French when all the other text is English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

yeah, great point Dapper, why's that then...


----------



## pg tips

Perhaps the swiss case maker didn't know the english drop the u?


----------



## redmonaco

odklizec said:


> OK guys, here are some pictures of my new rlt17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh! I really need a better camera to be able to take serious macros


Hi Odklizec

Any chance in you re-positng the above pics please??

They are no longer on the site, and having read some of the comments I really want to see 'em!!


----------



## Nalu

This thread has over 24,000 views!









To put it in perspective, the marathon Formula 1 thread hasn't even reached 12,000.

I've started marking these things since I noticed my photo website had over 16,000 hits last month (includes viewings on various watch fora, I believe).


----------



## jasonm

Well spotted!


----------



## gaz64

And I am now the proud owner of RLT 17 06/30 better in the flesh than pictures and it must be good its keeping RLT aniversary 13/20 off my wrist


----------



## jasonm

Thats great Gaz.....

Im going to wear mine tomorrow for a change, havent worn it in ages


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve always felt that the 17 to be a superb watch sold at a truely bargain price, if it had a `famous` brand name on the dial I bet it would have sold for triple the money on the high street :rltb:


----------



## squareleg

Blimey - 4 years and three months. 10/10 for thread revival, guys! :notworthy:


----------



## mattbeef

Blimey i didnt realise new owners had to check in. Didnt realise that they were this old as well


----------



## gaz64

I suppose new owners dont have to check in but ITS MINE ALL MINE :lol:


----------



## jasonm

mattbeef said:


> Blimey i didnt realise new owners had to check in. Didnt realise that they were this old as well


It was my wedding watch .....4 long hard years ago :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey i didnt realise new owners had to check in. Didnt realise that they were this old as well
> 
> 
> 
> It was my wedding watch .....4 long hard years ago :cry2:
Click to expand...

I wonder if I should send a certain lady a PM about your post







:lol:


----------



## mattbeef

jasonm said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey i didnt realise new owners had to check in. Didnt realise that they were this old as well
> 
> 
> 
> It was my wedding watch .....4 long hard years ago :cry2:
Click to expand...

Great minds really do think alike then as ill finally get to wear mine 4 week from today 

At least ill have been in Cyprus a week to get used to the idea


----------



## dapper

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve always felt that the 17 to be a superb watch sold at a truely bargain price, if it had a `famous` brand name on the dial I bet it would have sold for triple the money on the high street :rltb:


I suppose this is not famous enough  :










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve always felt that the 17 to be a superb watch sold at a truely bargain price, if it had a `famous` brand name on the dial I bet it would have sold for triple the money on the high street :rltb:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose this is not famous enough  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Not to the average person on the street


----------



## Chukas

One on Ebay at the moment


----------



## langtoftlad

And not a bad price IMHO - especially for one of our colonial cousins who wouldn't be slaughtered by fees & charges.

#1 says "Hello".


----------



## Barrow Boy

Seeing as this thread now seems to be live again I thought I should check in. Recently received my first, but certainly not last, RLT. The 17 is a beautiful watch and believe it or not the biggest in my meager collection (mainly British pin-pallets). Love the old style dial and hands, it is very like a smaller, knotted lug Waltham that I have been trying to get cleaned up for a while.

Anyway, some (poor) pictures of #7 - now happily getting plenty of wrist time in the colonies.




























and the obligatory wrist shot - could not avoid reflections outside.










Cheers,

BB


----------



## jasonm

Looks great on that Fleiger


----------



## mattbeef

Always nice to see that one has found a good home


----------



## Barrow Boy

jasonm said:


> Looks great on that Fleiger


Yes, thanks. I can't take credit though - that's how it came and I could not think of anything that would suit it better. The chunky Jurgen's is over 3mm thick and complements the somewhat bulky case well.

Got the watch mainly for the dial but I must say that the crown really suits it. Not so huge as to get in the way but it has a real presence and looks like something to be used rather than just for show - easy to wind too even with my fat fingers.

Cheers,

BB


----------

